# Betriebsmittelkenzeichen für Reed-Kontakt



## gingele (5 Dezember 2007)

Hallo ,
ich Versuch mich gerade im Plan zeichnen, was ich gar fürchterlich hasse. Nichts desto trotz sollte ich das Betriebsmittelkenzeichen für Reed-Kontakte haben, weiß es aber nicht ist das auch -*S*x ???


----------



## zotos (5 Dezember 2007)

Sind die nicht alle nach der neuen BMK B ?


----------



## gingele (5 Dezember 2007)

Keine Ahnung, ich weiß es nicht, aber theoretisch werden doch Reed-Kontakte als Schaltkontakt wie Taster, Endschalter... behandelt oder.

Was war das alte BMK?


----------



## zotos (5 Dezember 2007)

Also früher war es mal S aber S ist nach der neuen BMK nur Schalter/Taster die manuell betätigt werden. Siehe Anhang.


----------



## gingele (5 Dezember 2007)

Ok jetzt ist alles klar ,

Vielen Dank


----------

